# Steve Jobs 1955-2011



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 6, 2011)

Apple: http://www.apple.com/

Be inspired: http://www.ted.com/talks/steve_jobs_how_to_live_before_you_die.html

What a loss to the tech world...........


----------



## b_gossweiler (Oct 6, 2011)

What a great speech :hail: 

Beat


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Oct 6, 2011)

Very good speech, I won't forget it in a hurry !


----------



## Gene McCullagh (Oct 6, 2011)

Farewell Steve! You will be missed.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 6, 2011)

And if you check the Adobe homepage it's right there. Also Adobe blog here telling how Steve had Apple invest in Adobe right at the start. Brilliant!!


----------



## Chris_M (Oct 6, 2011)

Please mobody take this personally or anything, I don't wanna rain on anyones parade,
but, am I missing something, and this particular death affects/has an impact on Lightroom?

If not, why is the Thread in a Lightroom section rather than the Off-Topic Lounge, where it belongs?


			
				Lounge Description said:
			
		

> Want to talk about anything other than Lightroom? This is the place to feel free.


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 6, 2011)

Chris_M said:


> Please mobody take this personally or anything, I don't wanna rain on anyones parade,
> but, am I missing something, and this particular death affects/has an impact on Lightroom?
> 
> If not, why is the Thread in a Lightroom section rather than the Off-Topic Lounge, where it belongs?


Done! 

Don


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 6, 2011)

Chris_M said:


> Please mobody take this personally or anything, I don't wanna rain on anyones parade,
> but, am I missing something, and this particular death affects/has an impact on Lightroom?
> 
> If not, why is the Thread in a Lightroom section rather than the Off-Topic Lounge, where it belongs?



We all see things differently, I see it as being of interest to Lightroom users.............. but then I am upside down and you are Irish


----------



## Chris_M (Oct 6, 2011)

Actually, I just wanted to do a bit of _normal_ surfing today after I got back from class.

I had a LOAD of research to do for class today, and everywhere I went it was the same, Steve this, Jobs that, Apple the other.
And I just got totally fed-up of seeing it, so again, nothing personal.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 7, 2011)

Chris_M said:


> Actually, I just wanted to do a bit of _normal_ surfing today after I got back from class.
> 
> I had a LOAD of research to do for class today, and everywhere I went it was the same, Steve this, Jobs that, Apple the other.
> And I just got totally fed-up of seeing it, so again, nothing personal.



Ah well just get a Mac then buddy and live your dreams instead of dreaming them!!!!


----------



## Chris_M (Oct 7, 2011)

Why would I want a computer who's OS is named after a wild animal, and which has, when you read around, plenty of problems with Lightroom,
when I have a 64-bit Windows 7 race machine that has NO problems, Lightroom or otherwise?









Anyways, time to head for class, I wanna get Adobe Certification too, so I gotta be there...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 7, 2011)

Chris_M said:


> this particular death affects/has an impact on Lightroom?



Adobe may not even exist today if it wasn't for Steve Jobs early backing, and the first Lightroom betas were released Mac only.  So yes, it's of interest to a lot of Lightroom users.

That said, I do understand your frustration that the whole world is talking about Steve Jobs and you can't carry on with your normal life completely unaffected.  I have the same problem with the football World Cup, only that goes on for weeks!


----------



## Chris_M (Oct 7, 2011)

Victoria Bampton said:


> ...
> I have the same problem with the football World Cup, only that goes on for weeks!


Yes, agreed, I also hate football (that is "soccer").



[Off Topic]
Hmmm, it seems getting up and going in to Web Design class today was a waste of time,
the instructor didn't show up...!


----------



## clee01l (Oct 7, 2011)

Chris_M said:


> [Off Topic]
> Hmmm, it seems getting up and going in to Web Design class today was a waste of time,
> the instructor didn't show up...!


The instructor was probably absent due to a death in the family.  (In case that nuance escapes you - the Apple family).  I've never owned an Apple computer although I do own an iPhone.  Still, I've always respected other peoples choices and no matter what my feelings are for a person (or a product) I still think respect needs to be shown for a personage such as Steve Jobs.  He has left a legacy, something that most of us will never do. 

This forum has always been about respectful dialog.  It seems this topic has digressed from that and probably should close now..


----------



## johnbeardy (Oct 7, 2011)

Chris_M said:


> Why would I want a computer who's OS is named after a wild animal
> .


I thought they used names of German tanks. Mk I-III, Tiger, Lion, Panther.... 

John

 (putting his anorak back on)


----------



## Chris_M (Oct 7, 2011)

clee01l said:


> The instructor was probably absent due to a death in the family.  (In case that nuance escapes you - the Apple family).
> ...


And that would be why she isn't going to be there on Monday or Tuesday either...?
(I happen to know why she didn't show and won't be there on the aforementioned days either, and the above quote is NOT it).

Respect does not mean a free hand to post things where they do not belong, THAT is what I was objecting to.  Nothing disrespectful about that.
And my stating that I was fed-up with seeing this news posted all over the place, in my opinion, is also not disrespectful, just my opinion.

Like yourself, I have never owned a Mac, (I tried one back in the day, didn't like 'em, stayed away from them), nor will I ever own a Mac, or an iAnything for that matter.

As far as I can see, there is in fact nothing disrespectful in this thread so far, so if you think there is,
just out of curiosity, would you mind pointing it out and the reason you think that?


*[EDIT]*



johnbeardy said:


> I thought they used names of German tanks. Mk I-III, Tiger, Lion, Panther....


 I missed that since you posted it while I was composing my post, oh well...

But wait, that would leave out the current Mac OS version then wouldn't it, or did I miss some secret German tank called a Snow Tank,
Snow IS what the latest Apple OS is called isn't it?


----------



## johnbeardy (Oct 7, 2011)

It's Lion now. I don't think there was a Snow Leopard, but certainly a Leopard and there are others. It's the Mark 1 though III that really nails it.

John


----------



## johnbeardy (Oct 7, 2011)

And by the way, I do agree this really belongs in the lounge.


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 7, 2011)

johnbeardy said:


> And by the way, I do agree this really belongs in the lounge.


Which is where it has been since post #7. 

Don


----------



## johnbeardy (Oct 7, 2011)

I know. I was replying to the previous post by Chris.


----------



## Chris_M (Oct 7, 2011)

DonRicklin said:


> Which is where it has been since post #7.
> 
> Don


You _know_ if you watch the Thread too long it will make you get all dizzy and fall over, right...?


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 7, 2011)

This thread is now closed.


----------

